# AC HELP ASAP!!!



## b.mikhayloff (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys! IF ANYONE CAN HELP FOR MY R32 GTR. So I know my blend door actuator should be good because I put a new one in not too long ago. The issue I have is basically when clicking the mode button nothing changes. The air keeps blowing at my feet! What can be the issue?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

flaps position wrong or gear worm broken?


----------

